# 300 Cold Shots (August Round) Official Topic



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

OK folks, here it is.

*Please do not start shooting & posting your results until Friday the 1st.*

*Target - 40CM NFAA Indoor paper face or equivalent.
*

*20 - 3 arrow ends. Must be first shots of the day, and only one end shot per day*

*Standard Scoring - 5X, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1*

*Distances:*
*1st shot - 20 yards straight on
2nd shot - 15 yards with a 5 yard fan to the left
3rd shot - 10 yards with a 5 yard fan to the right
*

*The following is for participants only:*
*Joe Paranee will be posting an email for John Wert at Lancaster.
If you need a target face, email John, and he will send you a Lancaster Catalog & an official 40CM NFAA Paper Target.
Be sure to include your mailing address & what the request is for.*

*PRIZES* 
*High score at the end of the August round will receive a $25 gift certificate from Lancaster Archery.
Many Thanks to Lancaster & John Wert for supporting this activity with their generosity !!!*

*Yours Truly will also be donating a tab or string (your choice) to the winner of this round.*

*All 20 ends & total for completed round must be posted here in this thread no later than 08/31/2014*

*Join us in the fun.
*
*Good Luck & Happy Shooting to All !!!!!!!!!*

Rick


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

very nice, hopefully my longbow gets here before the 1st


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sounds like fun! I better get to practicing. Can I shoot my Hoyt horizon and carbon arrows or is this for the more traditional one piece recurve , and long bows .


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys and hopefully gals 

Johns 

Email is 

[email protected]

Shoot him an email that is headed with Archery Talk 300 Round 

He will send a target and a catalog 

Big thanks to John and Rick for getting this going 

I'm practicing


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Corene1 said:


> Sounds like fun! I better get to practicing. Can I shoot my Hoyt horizon and carbon arrows or is this for the more traditional one piece recurve , and long bows .


You can shoot anything you want, but we are going to limit this to Trad only, and although not required we would prefer you shoot with what you would hunt with.
The whole point to this is to get folks fired up about improving their shooting & having fun while doing it. 

Rick


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Rick Barbee said:


> You can shoot anything you want, but we are going to limit this to Trad only, and although not required we would prefer you shoot with what you would hunt with.
> The whole point to this is to get folks fired up about improving their shooting & having fun while doing it.
> 
> Rick


 I don't hunt much anymore but I do shoot FITA bare bow and NFAA traditional. I will just shoot this for fun with the bow I shoot unmarked 3 D with. It is a good challenge and will make me shoot everyday.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Corene1 said:


> I don't hunt much anymore but I do shoot FITA bare bow and NFAA traditional. I will just shoot this for fun with the bow I shoot unmarked 3 D with. It is a good challenge and will make me shoot everyday.


That's Trad in my book. 

Welcome aboard. 

Rick


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

My Imperial and I are as ready as we will be. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Rick, Joe, & John!

-Steve


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Bumpin this up.

Make your preparations folks.

Rick


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Just to keep everything above board since there is an actual prize involved, the shots should be done in video format with camera on or next to the target.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

ranchoarcher said:


> Just to keep everything above board since there is an actual prize involved, the shots should be done in video format with camera on or next to the target.


To many folks don't have the video camera to do the video, but I would prefer to see folks post pictures of their ends.

Rick


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow that's awesome John at LAS is giving target faces out. I sent him a email, I'm going to jump into this and give it a try.


----------



## TradDaddy (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking forward to taking part in this 
I tried this a few times last month 
Tougher than I thought it would be
Great practice before bow season.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow awesome rick! I just emailed john for my target face! Thanks for getting this going!


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am going to bow out of the prize award I just want to do it for the fun and will post pictures, if I can figure out how, I am not very tech savy but after doing some practice today I am betting there are going to be a lot of broken arrows. I nearly broke one myself today.






Got it! I am guessing a video would be done the same way I just don't have a video camera.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine are on the way


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

This is going to be great


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

For those of you who are concerned about destroying arrows here's what you can do:

Option A - Shoot 3 separate targets each end. If you choose this option I would like for you to mark/identify each target for the distance it will be shot.
Option B - Pull each shot arrow before shooting the next. Just be sure to take your picture before pulling.

I still want you to shoot the 20 yard first, 15 yard second, and 10 yard last.

I did a cold end this evening and destroyed my 15 yard arrow with my 10 yard arrow.

Starts tomorrow folks. Get your game on. 

Rick


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I just made me a 3 spot & laminated them onto a piece of cardboard with boxing tape.
I figure it will last this round.









Rick


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

08/01/2014

First on the board, and off to a rocky start.
Shots taken about 6:45 this morning.









2, 5, 4 = 11/0X

Shooting a multi spot has always blown my concentration, but it will be good practice.

Rick


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

I am waiting for my target face from Lancaster. What a good gesture from them.

I had planned on printing mine out in quadrants but the constant resizing and printer frustrations led me to send the email.

How do the lines work on 300 shoots? I saw one of Ricks was just on the 5 line but in the 4 ring and it was a 5? I'm not trying to be a points stickler here, I just don't know how they make the calls for line hits.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

If you hit the line, you get the higher scoring ring


----------



## TradDaddy (Jun 27, 2013)

First Shots August 1








20 yard = 3 
15 yard = 5
10 yard = 5 barely 

Total of 13 today


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here goes my first shot.







4+3+2=9

Thanks rick for setting this up and joe and john for the targets!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Man...Rick did say "What you would hunt with"...and as much as it killed me to not shoot the widow?...it's sure been awhile since I shot the herters...9.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

For being the first rattle out of the box, and with the varied distance & fans, 
I would say everyone is doing pretty darn good considering it being the first 3 shots of the day.

Keep it up folks !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Rick


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

20 yard =2 points
15yards fan right 5 yard = 1 point
10 yards fan left 5 yards = 1 point
Total 4 
The target is 80 cm it was the only one they had.
However, the inside measured the same as what Rick specified.
Didn't do well today at all. First time I have ever shot this type of target. Lol.
Dan


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

DD, that target is perfect.
Glad to have you joining us. 

You cheated yourself on score.

The gold is 5 points. The large inner circle of the gold is the X ring
The Red is 4 points
The Blue is 3 points
The Black is 2 points
The White is 1 point

You had a 4, 3, 3, for a total of 10 points. 

Rick


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E1 20y straight on, 15y fan 5y left and 10y fan 5y right. 3, 1, and 3 = 7 total


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Rick Barbee said:


> DD, that target is perfect.
> Glad to have you joining us.
> 
> You cheated yourself on score.
> ...


Ok, makes me feel better. I have been out back really working had at getting this thing dial in, well closer than my first-round. Lol.
Dan


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well It's a start first 3 shots of August.






4-4-5 = 13 I think I will start shooting the 3 separate targets like Rick since I have them. I forgot to write the scores on the target face I will start that tomorrow.


----------



## TradDaddy (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shooting
Actually as I see it your score is 4-4-5x
That's 13 1x. X's are still five points but are used as tiebreakers.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

20y=4
15x5=4
10x5=4
Total 12
Dan


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Ahhhhh, much better this morning.









5, 5X, 5 = 15/1X

Rick


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, John/LAS for the target face, just got it today. I used my Titan II. My first shots of the day. 

20 yd straight - 15 yd fan left 5 yd - 10 yd fan right 5 yd









Not sure If I know the scoring system 100%, but that's 13 pts?


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Stub said:


> Thanks, John/LAS for the target face, just got it today. I used my Titan II. My first shots of the day.
> 
> 20 yd straight - 15 yd fan left 5 yd - 10 yd fan right 5 yd
> 
> ...


Look at YOU !!!!!! 
Yep, that's two 4's & a 5 for a total of 13.
Great shooting. 

Rick


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, 

Hopefully I can keep the rhythm and maybe get a few "X's" by the time its over. Could someone explain what the "X" (bullseye) 1X 2X etc mean when you add score up?


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Stub, the X ring still only counts as 5 points, but in case of a tie at the end the X ring count is used as the tie breaker.

Example:

Lets say at the end of the round You & I have a total of 250 point, 
but you have an X count of 10, and I only have an X count of 9.
You win by X's

Rick


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Rick Barbee said:


> Stub, the X ring still only counts as 5 points, but in case of a tie at the end the X ring count is used as the tie breaker.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



Great, that makes sense now. Thanks.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Whelp?....this isn't working out so well for me...haven't shot the herters since getting the widow several weeks ago....and they are two very different beasts despite being virtually the same poundage....the widow is silky smooth...ultra sweet shooting....super quiet and deader than a corpse at the shot but the herters?...makes it look like a fat kid on a bicycle performance wise so while the windage is great with well centered left/right shots?...I'm having some elevation issues...the good news?..I drilled a 5 at 20yds...then went high for a 2 at 15....then low for a 2 at 10.....and fat fingered my video camera so...you'll hafta take my word for a 9pts total...sad...I'm averaging exactly 3pts and arrow thus far.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Drove up to the archery range today to do some work around the range so I did my 3 arrow shoot up there plus I did a video of a walk up from 80 yards to 10 yards . My first video and it sure does show off any mistakes in form or release. One thing for sure is I am consistent. 4-4-5x for 13 again but I shot three different targets this time.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Bill !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You wouldn't hunt with the BW ?
I darn sure would. 

Get it out & use it for this. Not to put to fine a point on it, BUT you shoot it better. 

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bill stop making things harder than they have to buddy and shoot your widow 

Start over with the widow buddy


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay I'm in  

I videoed the first and I will do pics for the last 

The ten yard shot I shot right over my arrow that was in the 5 so I would not break an arrow . 






4 - 5 - 4 = 13










My shooting is feeling very good and I would have 3 dead deer here

Getting excited for the Muzzy shoot this coming weekend

BTW listen how hard my 52 pound CH hits the target 

People at ETAR commented on how hard it when ever I would shoot at the practice range


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> Thanks, John/LAS for the target face, just got it today. I used my Titan II. My first shots of the day.
> 
> 20 yd straight - 15 yd fan left 5 yd - 10 yd fan right 5 yd
> 
> ...


Nice shooting Stub


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick Barbee said:


> Ahhhhh, much better this morning.
> 
> View attachment 2006496
> 
> ...


Show Off


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

JParanee said:


> Show Off


There is always one in the group  . Great shooting guys


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Come on Jeff I'm waiting for ya buddy


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I hear ya! I am enjoying this thread. I just put a rest on the CH and need som time to try it out. Hoping to jump in soon


----------



## arrowbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Hopefully that worked. This is my first pic on here. I thought this challenge looked like fun so I thought Id join in. Got my target from John today so thought Id give her a try. Started out good at 20 with a 5 and then a 4 at 15 and another 4 at 10. I got scared with them arrows in there and couldn't help but pull high.

Bill


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

JINKSTER said:


> Whelp?....this isn't working out so well for me...haven't shot the herters since getting the widow several weeks ago....and they are two very different beasts despite being virtually the same poundage....the widow is silky smooth...ultra sweet shooting....super quiet and deader than a corpse at the shot but the herters?...makes it look like a fat kid on a bicycle performance wise so while the windage is great with well centered left/right shots?...I'm having some elevation issues...the good news?..I drilled a 5 at 20yds...then went high for a 2 at 15....then low for a 2 at 10.....and fat fingered my video camera so...you'll hafta take my word for a 9pts total...sad...I'm averaging exactly 3pts and arrow thus far.



You know what ? You should shoot the bow you want to shoot and have some fun with this. Shoot your widow and then if you want to hunt with the other bow practice with it after your first three shots. I can't tell you how many times I have seen my boss camouflaging his target bow at work. His reasoning , " It's the one I shoot the best" sounds good to me. By the way, all you guys that post videos on here are my new heros. I got a little camera today that did videos and have spent the best part of the afternoon trying to post it. My hat is off to all of you!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Posting videos is so simple even a cave man (ME) can do it  

What seems to be the problem 

Maybe we can help


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope guys like Dwayne , Potter , Grant , Demmer and Ben R to name a few participate

If they want they could Always donate the prize


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

JParanee said:


> Posting videos is so simple even a cave man (ME) can do it
> 
> What seems to be the problem
> 
> Maybe we can help


 I finally got it on facebook and posted it but it takes forever! As I said before , all you folks that make and post videos are a cut above.


----------



## TradDaddy (Jun 27, 2013)

Dropping that 20 yard shot 
Gotta work on that
20=3
15= 5 but just barely touching 
10=5
13 total again


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E2 , 3, 1, ,2 = 6 Total = 13


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, Joe talked me into it. I have a few things holding me up, but I'll be starting in the next couple days. My target has officially fallen apart and I tore my arrows all apart to remove the contact paper caps and paint them instead, and I haven't reflecthed any just yet. I've also been screwing with my nock point some after seeing Dewayne's video in preparation for hunting, but then I tore my arrows apart and never finished. I think I tinker too much 

I'll get it all put back together and draw up a three spot on some cardboard.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

kegan said:


> Well, Joe talked me into it. I have a few things holding me up, but I'll be starting in the next couple days. My target has officially fallen apart and I tore my arrows all apart to remove the contact paper caps and paint them instead, and I haven't reflecthed any just yet. I've also been screwing with my nock point some after seeing Dewayne's video in preparation for hunting, but then I tore my arrows apart and never finished. I think I tinker too much
> 
> I'll get it all put back together and draw up a three spot on some cardboard.


Bla Bla Bla, Excuses Excuses Excuses. 

In the last round I switched limbs on my bow 3 times, and had to retune for it.
In this round after the second end, I now find myself having to switch risers. My Allen warf riser has failed me . Don't ask. 
Sometime soon I will be switching limbs again, and maybe risers if I can swing a new one. 

It's more of a challenge to keep yourself confused. LOL !!!!!!!!

In short - Kegan, stop wafflin, and get with the program.  

Rick


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Rick Barbee said:


> Bla Bla Bla, Excuses Excuses Excuses.
> 
> In the last round I switched limbs on my bow 3 times, and had to retune for it.
> In this round after the second end, I now find myself having to switch risers. My Allen warf riser has failed me . Don't ask.
> ...


Rick, you're not going to bully me, I'm going to take my time and get my rig set up right:wink:


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

kegan said:


> Rick, you're not going to bully me, I'm going to take my time and get my rig set up right:wink:


LOL Bro, I hear ya. 

I'm not bullying. Just gently nudging. 

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The way Kegans shooting he could just throw the arrows at it and score a 15


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Come on guys. I went to sportsmen pickup a target put it up and shot it. Talk about cold.
Well today's was better.






















20= 5
15= 4
10= 5
Total 14
I think I will try to shoot in the morning each day until I hit the 20th round. If that ok. With the only one day practice I did on the first day after I did the cold shot.
I felt a little TP on this so this is the way I think will work itself out?
Dan


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Talking excuses are we? ;-)

First my confidence is crushed by the fist 300 challenge as I had just transitioned from Instinctive...to gap...then angle shooting. Then this round I start with long untuned arrows with vanes because in the limited practice they were shooting great off the shelf...if my release was good. Then I switch to the same $5 Easton Carbon Storm arrow, also full length, only with feathers to be more forgiving (also untuned). These arrows had nocks so loose on the string it was ridiculous. Plus every day so far the sun has risen...and we all know what the sun does...it get in your eyes, somehow...or changes the lighting. ;-)

You see the sun has risen again today...and I am winking.

For me (until I get Basic Bow Handling down) all this is just an experiment. Sometimes a success...some times a near total failure. Heck the only real failure, is failing to show up for such a grand event!

May not get to this today as I will be seeing a girlfriend.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This was crazy...First 3 shots in the 3rd end of the 300rd and I just installed a clickety clicker on my black widow 30 minutes ago and never shot one before...and as it turns out?...I didn't here either! LOL!...as I never pulled through it all 3 shots so it needs some fine tuning and getting used too but here's what it did do...it slowed me down....and this is what slowing down got me.

3+5+5 for a total of 13. My lucky number! :laugh:


----------



## TradDaddy (Jun 27, 2013)

Glad to Kegan is jumping in
Love hearing the struggles too, let's me know I'm not alone and in good company. 
Finally got the new Sky bow tuned to me and my first shots felt a lot better this morning 
20 yard =4
15 yard =5x
10 yard =5x
14 /2x today


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 3









4, 5X, 5X = 14/2X

I had to switch out risers yesterday, and spent most of the evening tuning it back up.
I am missing the lack of physical weight. The old riser was much heavier, so I have a tendency to shoot a little high.

After shooting this end I decided to go back to 20 yards, and see if I could settle it down.
Shot the first arrow, and was like, hmmm that was pretty good.
Then I shot a second arrow & heard that sickening *schaaaaathaaaawackkk* sound that only comes from destroying an arrow.









5X RobinHood

Yep, that's cool & all, but I hate destroying arrows.

Rick


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well here we are at day 3, just to keep up with you guys I put some different limbs on my riser and made a brand new string and re fletched some new pink shafts. Didn't tune a thing and wallah! 4-5-5x = 14







Sorry, I am lying I just changed the nocs, I hate messing with my setup once it shoots good.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Alright Day 2 for me.














12 / 1x (Overall total so far: 25/1x)


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking Good Stub!....and looks like you're Loving that Titan! :thumbs_up

Now....quit beating yourself up when it ain't triple nickles...a 3,4,5, is fantastic shooting for where you're at right now!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

1+1+5=7


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> Looking Good Stub!....and looks like you're Loving that Titan! :thumbs_up
> 
> Now....quit beating yourself up when it ain't triple nickles...a 3,4,5, is fantastic shooting for where you're at right now!


Appreciate it thanks. Having some fun with the Titan, took some getting used to the weight. I been spoiled by a very light Imperial.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice shooting so far by everyone. I hope to hop in by Tuesday. I've been fletching up some new arrows for hunting too. Tomorrow will probably be a tuning day for me. I know Rick mentioned using the only 3 shots of the day. So does that mean no more shooting after the first three arrows each day?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

zonic said:


> Nice shooting so far by everyone. I hope to hop in by Tuesday. I've been fletching up some new arrows for hunting too. Tomorrow will probably be a tuning day for me. I know Rick mentioned using the only 3 shots of the day. So does that mean no more shooting after the first three arrows each day?


After the first three shots have at it


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Great shooting guys.

zonic - what Joe said.

Bill, you've made my day. Great shooting, but that ain't it.
I'll let you figure out why. 

Rick


----------



## arrowbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Great shooting guys. I started off weak tonight with barely a 2 on the 20 I did manage to squeeze out a couple of 4s on the other 2 shots. 10 total.

Bill


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Rick Barbee said:


> Bill, you've made my day. Great shooting, but that ain't it.
> I'll let you figure out why.
> 
> Rick


Cause I caved on instinctive snap and finally buckled down and took another run at form and execution again?


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> Cause I caved on instinctive snap and finally buckled down and took another run at form and execution again?


Nope. 
It's because in that last video I saw a smile on your face that only comes from true satisfaction.
I don't even think you knew you did it, but it was there. 

Rick


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

2+3+1=6


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Smiln Bill Jinks. 









Rick


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

20=4
15=4
10=5
Total=13 
Dan


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 4

Still got the highzies.









4, 4, 4 = 12/0X

Rick


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

OK. I still gotta get an official target, but I drew some rings on cardboard, some of the rings aint right, but trust me on it for now, I am using the official dimensions. Posting my first 2 ends, yesterday and today.







End 1: 5x, 5, 4 








End 2: 4,4,4


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad to see ya jump in brother 

Call john and he will send put targets


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's my day 3. Another 12. (overall total 37)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fletched some arrows, settled my nock point, and start trash-bagging the remains of my target for the garbage men. I'll be starting real soon


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey DDSHOOTER.

You have a PM.
Let me know when you get it, and if you have any questions.

Thanks. 

Rick


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Finally time to jump in. After getting back from Denton Hill I put a NAP center rest on my bow but havent much had time to play around with spine and nocking point. Still have electrical tape on my string as temporary nocking points. Plan on shooting vanes and feathers for hunting









Before shooting, I had to make a shooting lane for my left fan 









And I finally shot. 4,4,5x


----------



## arrowbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is my 3 shots, I got a 3 at 20 a 4 at 15 then a 3 at 10. Total of 10. Now explain this to me guys, I took the leftover arrow in my quiver and shot at my deer target. It was a fair piece and an angle I would never shoot at an animal at. But I put that arrow exactly where I wanted to, I stepped it at 45 yds. Then I shot a group at 30 yds and shot awesome. Why cant I hit that little x????

Bill


----------



## arrowbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry for the sideways pics guys


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Rick Barbee said:


> Smiln Bill Jinks.
> 
> View attachment 2008100
> 
> ...


Rick?....you sir are truly a kind hearted man. :thumbs_up


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is my 2 nd round 

I had to shoot high on the ten yarder again  don't wanna break an arrow 

12 










My next three shots 

20 yds 










25 yds










30 yds










So all in all I pleased six dead deer in a row from 10 go 30 yds


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Rick Barbee said:


> Hey DDSHOOTER.
> 
> You have a PM.
> Let me know when you get it, and if you have any questions.
> ...


I got it. I am out. That should make someone happy.
Dan


----------



## TradDaddy (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been shooting the last few days with my 3-D bow and decided yesterday to build a new hunting bow using a pair of Sky limbs and and Excel riser that I had laying around. 
I put a NAP flipper on the window, grab a string and tried to do some quick tuning. I only had time to tune one of my older hunting shafts, but I gotta tell you this combination made for a very fast, super silent bow.
Still got to get a little time behind it, but since I plan on hunting with it this year I thought I better start dong the cold shot with it. 




















20yard=3
15yard=4
10yard=5x

12 /1x 
Running total = 52 / 3x


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

DDSHOOTER said:


> I got it. I am out. That should make someone happy.
> Dan


No Sir. 
It would make everyone happy for you to continue.
Really !!!! 

I'm truly sorry I didn't catch it, and have you make the adjustment sooner.

Rick


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> Rick?....you sir are truly a kind hearted man. :thumbs_up


Naa. Just pointing out the obvious for my Brother. 
I'd expect the same from you. 

Rick


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I have two good excuses for this evenings performance...it was raining and I was rushed to keep a promise and take my youngest daughter school clothes shopping but actually?...didn't do as poorly I suspected I may have under the circumstances...went low at 20 for a 3 followed by a 4 and a 4 for 11pts total...






btw...sorry I'm late....just got home an hour ago and had to upload it yet...thanks again Rick and great shooting folks! Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

So we are already at day 4. I am trying to move my targets to different positions on my bale for every round just to change things up some. I did a 4-5-5 = 14 this evening.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

It is great to see more folks in this.

E3 , 5, 3, ,2 = 10 Total = 23


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

3, 3, 3 = 9


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

1+3+1=5 running total (27) the misery continues!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Ever have a round where you're down to your last arrow, and you're like - I Got This. 

Then you shoot that last arrow, and you're like - ARGGGGGGG, Why'd I Do Dat !!!!!!  

Rick


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 5

Played peek a boo on the 10 yarder. Haa Haa 









5X, 5X, 4 = 14/2X

Rick


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been a bit reluctant to participate in these challenges because I basically suck. I'm still sorting out some serious inconsistencies in my form- but that's a separate topic.

Being that I'm still learning, constantly changing distances probably isn't the best idea, but this opportunity could be the push I need to really focus and concentrate hard on improving.

I shot three ends over the weekend:

End 1- My 20yd shooting is especially bad. I haven't practiced at that range very much and I think I discovered a pretty big deficiency in my form that's really hurting my 20yd shooting. 
20, 15, 5 scores, 0, 2, 3 (the 20yd arrow went in between the bales and out the back)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/phm88xzatekrzls/IMG_20140801_173500.jpg

End 2- even worse! 0, 2, 1. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5mcdyejjh1mlka8/IMG_20140802_150009.jpg

End 3- Practiced like hell following that last shoot, then took two days off for my bow arm to recover. I'm shooting my 42-ish lb at 31" hickory self bow, aka the "repetitive stress injury bow", and after a lot of shooting my bow arm elbow gets sore. Or maybe better, "The Tennis El-Bow"! Either way, I got out this morning and shot three off. It was almost a great end, until I blew the 10yd shot 
4, 5, 2 (the camera angle is deceiving, the 5 is not an X, close but not close enough).
https://www.dropbox.com/s/x367l13vf1522ns/IMG_20140805_080743.jpg

Total after three ends- a whopping 19!

Tomorrow's shoot will tell if today's was a total fluke. The "cold" part of the challenge is a lot tougher than I expected.

BM

p.s. The "image" toolbar button is grayed out? What gives?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Aronnax said:


> I've been a bit reluctant to participate in these challenges because I basically suck. I'm still sorting out some serious inconsistencies in my form- but that's a separate topic.
> 
> Being that I'm still learning, constantly changing distances probably isn't the best idea, but this opportunity could be the push I need to really focus and concentrate hard on improving.
> 
> ...


Slow down and don't get discouraged 

Do your spread at 5 - 10 -15 yds till you are comfortable 

This is to better us all


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

So is there any prize for the first person to break an arrow? :embara: 

Knew the 2nd shot sounded like contact. Pulled arrow out, looked OK. Flexed it and "pop" right in half. Glad I flexed tested it... 

Anyways, here's my day 4. 10pnts. (overall total 47 - 1x)




















So I think tonight or tomorrow. I'm going to make 3 targets. Using the original I got from LAS at a template.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm inconsistent but I'm having fun and this will only help me in the long run! Hang in there arronnax


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Blew the ten yarder  

11 points


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Stub said:


> So is there any prize for the first person to break an arrow? :embara:
> 
> Knew the 2nd shot sounded like contact. Pulled arrow out, looked OK. Flexed it and "pop" right in half. Glad I flexed tested it...
> 
> ...


Man - good thing... Nice shooting anyways Stub.:thumbs_up I'm going to photo & pull each arrow starting tomorrow.


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

Figure I better start this while I wait for my target faces.
10 yd






5x
15yd






3
20Yd






3

Total 11

I don't expect to do that well with this, but I want to do all of it with the thumb draw and woodies. I'm still changing things about my form daily it seems so I'll just post for the heck of it.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

The 10 yard shot got me!!! I saw all that open white on the top of the 5 ring with no chance of hitting an arrow....and i blew it! 5,5,3


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> View attachment 2009550
> 
> 
> The 10 yard shot got me!!! I saw all that open white on the top of the 5 ring with no chance of hitting an arrow....and i blew it! 5,5,3


That's what I said


----------



## arrowbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Did a little better tonight. 5 at 20 and 2 4s but they were getting close to the 5 ring. For a 13 total.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Day 5. I did a lot of clicker practice yesterday and it paid off today. My first 15 5-5-5x=15


----------



## TradDaddy (Jun 27, 2013)

Trying some different shafts. Grouped Ok but a little weak.
Three 3's for me today
Tomorrow will be better
Saw some good shooting posted today.


----------



## BEAST66 (Apr 29, 2014)

kegan said:


> Well, Joe talked me into it. I have a few things holding me up, but I'll be starting in the next couple days. My target has officially fallen apart and I tore my arrows all apart to remove the contact paper caps and paint them instead, and I haven't reflecthed any just yet. I've also been screwing with my nock point some after seeing Dewayne's video in preparation for hunting, but then I tore my arrows apart and never finished. I think I tinker too much
> 
> I'll get it all put back together and draw up a three spot on some cardboard.



well stop your tinkering, its trad not a compound


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

E3 , 5x, 4, ,5 = 14x Total = 37x1


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BEAST66 said:


> well stop your tinkering, its trad not a compound


Huh ? 

I think he knows what he's doing


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I need to ask for a mulligan....blew my first shot clean off the target....shouldn't of even tried last night and won't be in this today and here's why...






Our 15 year old Shi Tzu "Rascal" passed at 8:00pm and tears were shed by all last night....took today off work....burying him this morning...R.I.P. Rascal 

Here's the story on my FB page...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...518724.97029.10 0000895207811&type=1&theater

L8R, Bill.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

5x+1+1=7 1x(34total 1x)


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry for your loss jinks, hang in there.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry Jinkster, it is so hard losing a good friend.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

That's rough Bill. I'm sorry to hear about that.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

3, 4, 3 = 10


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bill 


Sorry for your loss buddy


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks folks...appreciate it...was real tough on us since we just lost our 14 year old Golden about 8 months as well...we are now "dog less"...thought about adopting a puppy today but not sure the wife is ready...heck...not sure I am for that matter....I'll be burying Rascal next to his woman this morning.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I made 2 (15yd / 10yd) targets. Could only make them up to the 3 ring to fit. Hope that is OK. Really don't want to break another arrow . If I miss the side rings I will count it as zero pnts.

Here's my day 5. 11pnts. (overall total 58 - 1x)















Sorry to hear Jinks, that's rough. Hang in there buddy. If nothing else, maybe my lil'one swinging on a rope behind me (throwing off my shot btw! lol) will cheer you up.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

zonic said:


> View attachment 2009904
> 
> View attachment 2009905
> 
> ...


Correction. Guess I actually had a 3, 4, 2 = 9 today.


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

Here's todays effort- 20yd shot went high- and completely blew teh 10yd shot. I knew the moment the string rolled off my fingers it was a bad shot. This cold shot, no do overs stuff is brutal. I don't mind shots that are spread vertically nearly as much as the ones that are spread out horizontally. 

Shot with my Black Forest longbow that I just got back from Kustom King yesterday. That bow is an absolute joy to shoot.

1, 3, 1









Also, I can't fan in my yard. I have a lot of depth in in one direction- any bad shots, however unlikely, from any side to side angles, would put arrows in the direction of a house, or a neighbor's yard.

BM


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> Thanks folks...appreciate it...was real tough on us since we just lost our 14 year old Golden about 8 months as well...we are now "dog less"...thought about adopting a puppy today but not sure the wife is ready...heck...not sure I am for that matter....I'll be burying Rascal next to his woman this morning.


Bill truly sorry for your loss 

I have buried way to many dogs 

My current hounds are my brothers and the old one is getting long in the tooth and I'm starting to worry a bit 

A rescue dog is such a great way to go if you choose to go that route 

Just a few months ago when I was in Baltimore I came home to a new little dog my kids found in the woods 

She is tiny and not young figuring around 9 because of the cataract in her eye. After checking around and putting ads out ( I'm no dog thief )  I told my kids and the old lady we can keep her  

She has instantly become part of the family and the old ladies baby so giving rescue dogs a second chance can not only be a blessing to them but a blessing on the lives they touch 

Old daisy is part of the family now 











Good luck in anything you do buddy


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Ends 3 and 4. Yesterday and Today. I am going to start shooting one arrow at a time, I am afraid I will break another shaft shooting at these angles, and its throwing off my shots. I robin hooded a new shaft the other day.......








E3:4,5,5







E4: 3,5X,4 (52/300, 2X So far)

My first shot of the day (20 yd) appears to be my weakest shot, not because of distance, but because of muscle stiffness. I need to warm up first.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee and all...thanks folks...and I apologize for polluting this wonderful thread with the goings on of my life but it is what it is and out of respect both ways?...I'm bailing...and this is not a cry out for attention...matter fact?...no need to respond to this and I respectfully request no one does but it's official...I'm out of this round....just too many things going on in my heart and head to be in it properly...two things...grieving the loss of our last dog and?...I have a lot of work to do with this clicker deal that's been such a great help...also?...I need to concentrate on family matters...I thank you all and hopefully there'll be another round starting up when I get the more important things in hand but for right now?....I just need to chill my head out a bit and work through some stuff...hope you all understand...thank you...it's been a pleasure..and one I'm sure will still be around when I get my head and heart back on straight.

Thanks again, Happy Shooting and L8R, Bill.


----------



## TradDaddy (Jun 27, 2013)

20=5x
15=5
10=5
15 / 1x
Running total 76 / 4x
The lighter colored shafts really helped my sight picture.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 6

5, 5X, 5X = 15/2X









Rick


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

So freakin' close to XXX. Very impressive shooting Rick!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Zonic.

My 20 yard 5 was a pure stroke of luck.
I plucked the string hard on the loose, but I knew it as I did it & body englished it
back on line as best I could. 
Sometimes that works. Sometimes it don't. 
It could have been just as easily a complete miss left as a 5.
Like I said - LUCK 

Rick


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

"LUCK"?

Sounds like luck with body english to me.


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

End 2

10yd






5
15yd






3
20yd






1...barely

9 today
Tally 20

Afterwards I shot until my hands and arms couldn't take it any more! 
I felt like I learned a lot today, but I paid for it....broke one of my arrows too...by deflecting it off of a metal pole trying to thread the needle


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Round 4 

12 










Than I shot this group at 20 ugggggh I don't get it


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Got home right at dark but was able to squeeze in a few shots. Just me and the mosquitos...felt like I was spring bear hunting in Canada 

4,4,4


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well some days it's diamonds and some days it's rust. Shot 3 fives yesterday and 3 fours today. All of them close but just not quite there. 4-4-4=12


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

These are my first 4 ends, been lazy posting them.








End 1 - 4,4,2=10








End 2 - 5,4,3=12.








End 3 - 5,4,3=12.








End 4 - 5X,4,3=12.

Not used to shooting from 15 and 10, my 20's seem to be better except for the first end.
This is helping to keep me sharp.
Have fun all.
Bill


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

3, 4, 2 = 9


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Little better today. I'll take it!

One thing I like about making videos is being able to go back and look into my form. This morning was a clear mind, all I was thinking about was "I'm hitting some "X"s today!" and went with it. After watching the video I can see my "T" position is off. I'm going to take Moebow's advice and really work on that. Hopefully after I achieve that I'll have a solid bow arm and some dead center arrows! 

Here's my day 6. 13pnts. (overall total 71 - 1x)


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

2+2+4=8 (42,1x)


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

5x @ 20! I read the thread about letting down so I thought I'd try it, party as kind of a warm up. I drew the bow, aimed, and everything felt perfect- then let it down. Did it one more time, then fired on the third draw...

I rushed it and choked on the 15yd shot  ... The 10yd shot is what I would consider "normal" for me...

5x, 1, 3...


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 7









5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X






Rick


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Son of a gun.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Your a bad man my brother  

Great shooting sir


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Some of you guys need to be doing the rest of these with your non-dominant hands


----------



## TradDaddy (Jun 27, 2013)

Had to rush home from work to try and cram my three shots in tonight
Think I just rushed it too much
20=3
15=3
10=3
9 points tonight


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Great shooting rick


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well here it is day 7 and no triple x's for me but great shooting by Rick . I really like all the room you have to shoot at. I am kind of cramped here and the first shot is from the middle of the road but still having fun. I got a couple of more target faces so I have 5 on my bale that way I can mix the shots up day to day. I did manage 3 fives although one was just barely, so I am at 86 total for 7 ends.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

4, 3, 4 = 10


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

My 15 yard shot is too close to tell. I'll count it as a 3 pnt. Need more X's!

Here's my day 7. 12pnts. (overall total 83 - 1x)


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 8

No time for video today.









4, 5X, 5 = 14/1X

I'm seeing a pattern emerge here, which is - I see myself shooting much more accurate & consistent at 15 yards.
I find this curious, because 15 yards has always been my preferred shot distance when shooting a fixed position
stand or blind hunting.

Things like this are precisely what this exercise is for. 
It helps very much to determine what distance you are most proficient, which in turn helps you determine how to 
setup your hunting spots for the best successful shot opportunities, and that is just a couple of the many benefits. 

Rick


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

5+5+3=13 (55 1x)


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Homey88 said:


> 5+5+3=13 (55 1x)


:thumbs_up


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks zonic, thing clicked today.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

OK Here is the last 2 days, ends 5 and 6. I haven't had the time to post everday. There has got to be an easier way than taking a pic on my phone, emailing it to myself, downloading to my pc, then uploading to Imgur, then pasting on this post, lol. 








E5: 4,4,5X







E6: 4,5,5X (79/300)


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

4, 5, 1 = 10


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I got video bombed! 
After today, going to need to slow down on the videos. My monthly data cap is running a little high.

Here's my day 8. 12pnts. (overall total 95 - 1x) - Messed up on my 15 yd! Wish I could have that one back lol.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 9









5, 5X, 4 = 14/1X

Rick


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

0+2+4=6 (61 1x)


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

2, 3, 3 = 8


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's my day 9. 12pnts. (overall total 107 - 1x)


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 10









4, 5X, 4 = 13/1X

``````````````````

Results at the half:

end 1 - 2, 5, 4 = 11/0X
end 2 - 5, 5X, 5 = 15/1X
end 3 - 4, 5X, 5X = 14/2X
end 4 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end 5 - 5X, 5X, 4 = 14/2X
end 6 - 5, 5X, 5X = 15/2X
end 7 - 5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X
end 8 - 4, 5X, 5 = 14/1X
end 9 - 5, 5X, 4 = 14/1X
end10 - 4, 5X, 4 = 13/1X

Total = 137/13X
``````````````````
Rick


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Haven't had a chance to shoot the past few days. 4,5,4 for today


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's my day 10. 10pnts. (overall total 117 - 1x) 

Had a awesome start. Then choked on my 15 and 10 yard shots, meh.. (note to self: coffee before morning shots) - My 20 yard almost buried to the feathers though!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

4+4+2=10 (71 1x)


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 11









5, 4, 4 = 13/0X

Rick


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

2, 3, 4 = 9


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok 3 days worth here, shots taken Aug 9,10, and 11








E7: 4,3,5X







E8: 4,5X,4







E9:5,5,5X

After 9 ends: 119/300, 7x


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Another shooting session with the mosquitos at last light. 4,4,4


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have been a little lax posting so I am playing catch up. 
day 8 5-4-5x = 14
day9 4-5-5x = 14
day 10 5-5-5 + 15
10 day total 139
day 11 4-5-5 = 14
I have been shooting different target combinations each round just to change things up a bit. 
Plus I shot a 422 NFAA hunter round up at the range yesterday. This challenge has really helped my in close shooting. Thanks Rick for getting this going.


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

Ends 5-8









End 5 - 4,4,2=10









End 6- 5X,3,1=9









End 7 - 4,4,3=11









End 8 - 5X,4,3=12


The last one was definitely after shooting light.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Greta shooting everyone !!!

I got my limbs back from Bigfoot today. 
May take me a couple of days to get them dialed in, but as soon as I do I'll get back after this.

Rick


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's my day 11. 12pnts. (overall total 129 - 1x)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick Barbee said:


> Greta shooting everyone !!!
> 
> I got my limbs back from Bigfoot today.
> May take me a couple of days to get them dialed in, but as soon as I do I'll get back after this.
> ...


I'll be back on this in a day or so 

Just got new limbs also  

Raining here and if it stops tonight I'll start again


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

JParanee said:


> I'll be back on this in a day or so
> 
> Just got new limbs also
> 
> Raining here and if it stops tonight I'll start again


I thought this exercise was rain or shine :wink:


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I tuned as best I could with what time I had last night.
Still needs a lot of work.

End 12









4, 4, 4 = 12/0X

Rick


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

Today End 9 









5,3,2=10


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

5,5,4








but it came at a price


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Round 5 for me 

First time doing this with new 48 pound Hex 7's 

Tuned um up last night and today had at it 

Had a bareshaft so put that down the middle at 18  

5-5-5


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

How are you not going to break any arrows? ..lol


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> How are you not going to break any arrows? ..lol


The force  

I broke 9 at the Muzzy shooting his past weekend 

Just had to order more from John Wert


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Had a late night tonight so did a little porch light shooting. 4-5-5= 14


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Early start today. When you start with a 5 @ 20 yards you kinda figure its going to be a great round. Thats when you drop a 3 @ 15 yards:sad:. Ended up with 5,3,5


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Man, I seem to like the number 12...

Here's my day 12. 12pnts. (overall total 141 - 1x)


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

So after my first 3 shots I decided to make another video for my FB friends & family. I figured I would shoot 12-15 yards since I seem to be having trouble with those distances. Figures, I shoot 2 groups of 4 arrows into some decent groups...


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 13

Slowly getting the new limbs dialed in on this Hoyt riser.
Anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new riser.









5, 5X, 5X = 15/2X

Rick


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

4+2+1=7 (78 1x)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Round 6 

This was the last round with my new 48 # limbs 

I tuned them in last night shot today's cold shot and chronoed them and placed them in a nice case  

I love um but I bought them for 3 D shoots and they are over for me and hunting season is coming 

I want to shoot he 52 pounders for hunting plus I am shooting them well 

5X4X3


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Another 12..

Day 12. 12pnts. (overall total 153 - 1x)


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 14

Good day today.














5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X

Rick


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great shooting Rick!! If you keep this up and win this , are you going to pick a free tab or free string 





Rick Barbee said:


> End 14
> 
> Good day today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

In all seriousness, I think Rick would out shoot me even if I was using a scoped rifle! Awesome shooting!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

I'm exempt from the competition.
If I were competing I'd probably fall apart. 

I have plenty of tabs & strings. 

I have been string walking using my 20 yard crawl for this exercise.
I gap low using the same 20 yard crawl for the 15 & 10 yard shots.
The blue dots indicate where my point is for each shot.









Rick


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I will be using "4 degrees, 4 degrees, and 7 degrees" next time I get out to a range.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

4,5,4. Almost time for a new target face


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I was asked what my current setup is, and to explain my string walking technique,
so here goes.

Current setup:
Hoyt Excel 21" riser with 66# Bigfoot SS static recurve limbs for a 64" bow.
Shooting off the shelf, although it is a modified/raised shelf to the berger button hole.
This allows me the use of a brass bolt to adjust center shot. 
The bolt is set to hold the arrows at dead center.
















The following picture shows my string crawl locations for string walking.









35 Yards point on is with the tab snug up against the arrow.
I Gap just a tad low to get 30.

I get 25 yards point on by moving the top of the tab down to where you see the middle of the first stitch.
As luck would have it that is at the bottom of of the lower nocking point.

I get 20 yards point on by moving the top of the tab down to where you see the bottom of the second stitch.

For everything under 20 yards I still use the 20 yard crawl & just gap a little low.

That's it.

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

How about your limbs Rixk

Any pics ? 

I love limbs and Kirk does a bang up job


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Joe, I am going to wait until I get the riser from him, and get my skins on the limbs.
Then I will take a bunch of pictures. 

These limbs are top shelf for sure, and I am very excited to have the riser they belong to
on it's way to me soon.

Even on this Hoyt riser they blow the 1# heavier draw weight other limbs out of the water.
What was my 50 yard gap with the old limbs is now my 60 yard gap with these new limbs
For a set of limbs to add 10 yards to your cast at that distance is amazing. 

Rick


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Rick Barbee, thanx for sharing the string walking info. I will have to try that some time. I was wondering about trying a rig with the arrow closer to center...now I know it is worth trying.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Another 12, lol

Day 13. 12pnts. (overall total 165 - 1x)


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 15









4, 5X, 5 = 14/1X

Rick


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Just back from a couple days at the beach. Before I left, I took the quiver & 4 arrows off the bow. So today was my 1st 3 shots since Tuesday. And my first 3 without a loaded quiver on the bow. I hope to redo my center serving and nock points and re-tune tonight.





















4, 3, 4 = 11


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

All 4s tonight


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Round 7 

5-4-4


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I missed a couple of days so I am going to have to shoot a round morning and evening this weekend to catch up. Here is this evenings round. 5-5-5-=15 end 12


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Day 14. 12pnts. (overall total 177 - 1x)


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I have 4 days worth to post. Can't seem to find the time to post up everyday.....








E10: 4,4,3







E11: 5,4,4







E12: 5X,5X,4







E13: 5X,5,5 (172/300) , 10X


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

5x, 4, 2 = 11


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

End 13, well I guess I am not a morning person . Did my 3 shots before work this morning. Plucked the string on the first arrow. 3-5-5 =13.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I apologize for the shorts. You won't see me wearing them often.
Washing machine is broke, and I have to go wash at the laundromat sometime this evening. 

End 16






5, 5X, 5 = 15/1X

Rick


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Finally had a chance at all x`s. Last shot at 10 yards left no room in the x without breaking something. So, I aimed for the left side of the 5 ring and missed  . 

5x,5x, 4


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Another 12! This is like my 5th day in a row... At least I'm consistent 
Almost a 5pnt at 20 yards, man.. Next time!

Day 15. 12pnts. (overall total 189 - 1x)


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

5x, 2, 2 = 9 & 1x


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL, I was in a hurry to get this done, and forgot to walk the string on my 20 yards shot. 
I was lucky to get a 4 with it. 









4, 5, 5X = 14/1X

Rick


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

4+5+5=14 (90 1x)


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

4,4,4


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well this is my 14th end. went up to the archery range today to shoot , about an hours drive but having it all to myself is really nice. I was going to video my cold 300 and do some 40 and 50 yard videos . Well I set the camera on the bales and turn it on then do my shots . It couldn't have worked out better. 5x-5-5x. I am giggling like crazy , I get the camera off the bales and is says memory full . I am looking at it and can't figure out why it didn't work , Well I guess my memory is not so full, the memory chip is in the computer at home. It only has enough storage for a couple of pictures so here it is. A picture of my best end yet. 







so after 14 ends I am at 196 with 7 X's


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

My worst to date 

This is what happens when I d not shoot for a couple of days 

Round 8

4-4-3


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Day 16. 13pnts. (overall total 202 - 1x)


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

2, 2, 4 = 8


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

4-3-3 wheels are coming off


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

4,5,5


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well here we are , end 15. 4-5-5 =14 for a total or 210. That first arrow at 20 yds is a tough one. just barely out but a 4 none the less.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Day 17. 12pnts. (overall total 214 - 1x)


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

1+2+4=7 (97 1x)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Round 10 

Half way there with a 123

3-5-5


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

3, 3, 4 = 10


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I shot yesterday, but had so much drama going on I didn't upload the picture.

End 18 - Yesterday







5x, 4, 4 = 13/1X

End 19 - Today







5, 5X, 4 = 14/1X

One end to go.

Rick


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Rough evening in the back yard . 4,3,4


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Been shooting well the last couple of days. I have to mention, I just started shooting my Omega Delta with a new to me set of Longbow limbs, this bow is really impressing me. Smooth on the draw and fast. 








E14: 5X,5X,5







E15: 5, 5X, 5X After 15 ends 202/300, 14x

Here's a pic of the bow, I am digging the braced limb profile. Its a 62" bow, about 61" when braced. 42#@29, I am pulling about 29 1/4", and for a shorter bow it is really smooth.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well here we are closing in on the last few sessions. End 16... 4-5-5x =14 for a running total of 224 again just 1/16 out for the 4 at 20 yds.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

5, 5, 3 = 13


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Another 12, couple days left for me.

Day 18. 12pnts. (overall total 226 - 1x)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Good shooting Stub


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

End 20

Had a good finish. 













5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X

Here's the target after the battle. It held up well







Sure wish I could have that first shot back for a do over.
I might have squeaked out a 280 if not for it.

end 1 - 2, 5, 4 = 11/0X
end 2 - 5, 5X, 5 = 15/1X
end 3 - 4, 5X, 5X = 14/2X
end 4 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end 5 - 5X, 5X, 4 = 14/2X
end 6 - 5, 5X, 5X = 15/2X
end 7 - 5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X
end 8 - 4, 5X, 5 = 14/1X
end 9 - 5, 5X, 4 = 14/1X
end10 - 4, 5X, 4 = 13/1X

Total at the half = 137/13X
`````````````````````````````` ``````````
end 11 - 5, 4, 4 = 13/0
end 12 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end 13 - 5, 5X, 5X = 15/2X
end 14 - 5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X
end 15 - 4, 5X, 5 = 14/1X
end 16 - 5, 5X, 5 = 15/1X
end 17 - 4, 5, 5X = 14/1X
end 18 - 5x, 4, 4 = 13/1X
end 19 - 5, 5X, 4 = 14/1x
end 20 - 5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X

Total second half = 140/13X
`````````````````````````````` ``````````
*Grand Total = 277 / 26X*

This has been fun. 

Rick


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great shooting Rick :thumbs_up

Hey Tony, how the heck did you not break any arrows with all of them in the 'x'. Great shooting Buddy


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome shooting Rick 

Only person I want to beat is Big Jeff  

Round 11

5-4-5


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Good shooting Stub


Thank you. Wish I could of had more "X"s though. Everyday when I get up to the 10 yard shot I think "I got this!" Then I miss it by a little, lol. Still have a couple more days to try! 


Wow Rick, Awesome score! Your 15 yard target no longer has a X lol


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

JParanee said:


> Awesome shooting Rick
> 
> Only person I want to beat is Big Jeff
> 
> ...



GAME ON !!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope ya kick my ass buddy 

I'm that kinda guy 

If it makes ya better for that moose hunt I'm happy


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

JParanee said:


> I hope ya kick my ass buddy
> 
> I'm that kinda guy
> 
> If it makes ya better for that moose hunt I'm happy


LOL!! Thanks Joe. Its going to be close. I was at 129 at the half way mark. 

(a moose has a slightly bigger vitals than this damn NFAA target  )


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

mrjeffro said:


> Hey Tony, how the heck did you not break any arrows with all of them in the 'x'. Great shooting Buddy


I shoot one arrow at a time, mark the target, then place all 3 back in for the pic. I robin hooded 2 shafts in the last couple weeks, arrows are too expensive.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

End 16 4,5,5


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I wanna beat Tony also  

Your shooting is strong buddy


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

End 17 5-5-5x = 15 total 239 w/8 x's , finally a 5 on the 20 yd shot.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Oh I wanna beat Tony also
> 
> Your shooting is strong buddy


I've been practicing shooting at tiny orange stickers, lol.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I am feeling the heat now. Thanks JP  4,4,4

14th round total 178


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't mind the pants, literally- woke up, grabbed my bow and headed out early this morning. 

Did good on my 20 and 10 y/d, choked on my 15 y/d! Oh well, another "X", I'll take it!

Day 19. 13pnts. (overall total 239 - 2x) 1 Day left!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

3, 2, 2 = 7


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

End 17, 3 more to go










4,5,5


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yesterday's round 11 should of read 5-4-4 not 5-4-5 

Today's 

Round. 12 

4-5-5


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Yesterday I posted my best, and today I posted my worst. Tonight I finally made some time to re-do my center serving and nock locators. First four arrows including bare shaft look good. Hopefully it will make a difference come tomorrow.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

OK I just figured out I had my ends total wrong . That is what I get for not paying attention . Also why I let someone else score during tournaments. This is end 19 for me. 5-4-5x =14 for a running total of 267 with 10 x's.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great shooting Corene 

Ya gotta finish with 5-5-5  

I hope ya do


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

I have been delighted by the shooting I have been seeing throughout this round. 

Keep up the good work folks. :thumbs_up

Rick


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have been thinking about my scores here and as it get closer to the end I see this will be a personal best for a 300 round with my recurve. I know that the cold shot should actually turn out lower than a full 60 arrow round but it seems for me it is just the opposite. My concentration for just 3 arrows is really good which in turn makes the form really good. Where I typically have my problems is about 1/2 to 2/3 through a tournament. My concentration and form falls apart. This round tells me I have the ability and form to shoot better but I need to work on my mental game. Plus there are no people around so the entire shooting sequence has no disruptions. Just last week I shot a NFAA hunter round at our achievement shoot. I had a good final score, a 422 but the first 14 was a 228 and the second 14 was a 194 I am starting to see a pattern here.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Well here's my last day. Another just woke up, grabbed bow, and headed out.
Almost shot completely through a hay block at 20 yards! 

Want to say thanks to the guys that set this all up and LAS for the target face. There are some crazy good shooters on this 300 shot. Motivates me a lot seeing you guys shoot. This exercise was a lot of fun. I got to see what I could score on this 300, know what distances I was most proficient at, and what distances I really need to work on. Thanks!

Day 20. 13pnts. (overall total 252 - 2x) 













Edit: whoops, posted wrong score, fixed!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

2+1+5=8 (105 1x)
Had to take pic inside got caught in rain, didn't have time to move my target to the right for my last shot.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> Well here's my last day. Another just woke up, grabbed bow, and headed out.
> Almost shot completely through a hay block at 20 yards!
> 
> Want to say thanks to the guys that set this all up and LAS for the target face. There are some crazy good shooters on this 300 shot. Motivates me a lot seeing you guys shoot. This exercise was a lot of fun. I got to see what I could score on this 300, know what distances I was most proficient at, and what distances I really need to work on. Thanks!
> ...


Great score Stub


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks JP: There are a handful of shots I wish I could of had back. Overall, I'm happy with my finishing score. Still new to the sport, I think I have some room for improvements. I'll get there!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Round 13

4-4-4


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well try as I might . I ended up with a 4-5-5x=14 for the last end with a running total of 281 with 11 x's . I am happy with that as it is a personal best with non sighted recurve. Thanks again Rick , for setting this up I have learned a lot. I even finished off shooting all 3 arrows at 1 target.







I think I did figure out a way to shoot a perfect score though. 122 cm FITA face at 20 yards. Sorry I had to do it. I am going to shoot 70 meters tomorrow along with a full FITA round just to see where I am at.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

There are a lot of great shooters on here!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Homey88 said:


> There are a lot of great shooters on here!


I am not one of them...

Yesterday:





















1, 2, 1 = 4


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Today:





















2, 0, 5 = 7


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

1+2+3=6 (111 1x)
I'm not one of the good shooters either zonic.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I went up to the range today and shot 1 more end to the cold 300 round so this would be end 21 for me . Not scored but a nice finish to the round. I thought I would video it just for fun. I also shot a for fun 3 arrow challenge at the same target from 45 yards. Just want to thank Rick and everyone else for making it such a good challenge. I learned quite a bit from it and had fun at the same time.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Corene 

Awesome shooting 

Beautiful country


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

JParanee said:


> Corene
> 
> Awesome shooting
> 
> Beautiful country


 It is a very nice range and is less than an hour from town. It is located up in the foothills close to Lake Isabella. Unless there is a shoot going on I have it mostly to myself maybe a couple others. I am guessing , but I think it is about 40 acres and it backs up to government land so there are plenty of deer and Quail on the range. A very peaceful place.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes - amazing shooting Corene! :rock-on:

Didn't seem humanly possible. Glad you videoed.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

4, 4, 4 =12


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

End 14 

3-5-5


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

These are my final 3 ends, shot over the last few days. E18 had a wild shot to the right for a 2, I have this bad habit of plucking/pulling my hand off my face at release. Notice it is directly horizontal of the five ring. This has cost me a lot of 10 rings shooting competitive 3D, lol. My final score is 272/300, 18x. This has served me well to tune my hunting rig for this fall. Think I finally got it where I want it. 








E18 : 2,5X,5X







E19 : 5,5,5X







E20 : 5,5X,5


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome shooting Tony 

And you definitely beat me


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Awesome shooting Tony
> 
> And you definitely beat me


Can you guess what I am practicing for with this target? I planning on shooting orange dots for the next 11 months, lol.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Can you guess what I am practicing for with this target? I planning on shooting orange dots for the next 11 months, lol.


You and me both Eagle Eye


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

1+2+4=7 (118 1x)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

End 15 

3-5-4


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome shooting folks. 

Corene, that sounds like a fantastic place to shoot.

Rick


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

4+3+3=10 (128 1x)


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

End 15. 5,5,4 . The 10 yard shot is supposed to be the easy one


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I need 10 more rounds to catch up to Corene and Tony


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

2, 2, 3 = 7


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice way to start off the day. Turkeys clucking up on their roost, 2 deer near my target and FINALLY a 5,5x,5x


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

1+5x+3=9(137 2x)


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Great shooting guys! Just curious has anyone else broken any arrows yet? I broke one early on, then switched to 3 targets.

I see JP, UDS, and MrJeffro's arrows all piggy-backing each other in their targets, If it hasn't happened yet...its just a matter of time  lol


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Stub said:


> Great shooting guys! Just curious has anyone else broken any arrows yet? I broke one early on, then switched to 3 targets.
> 
> I see JP, UDS, and MrJeffro's arrows all piggy-backing each other in their targets, If it hasn't happened yet...its just a matter of time  lol



Yup, its happened more than once


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Not me my groups are not tight enough  

Round 16

3-3-4


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

1, 2, 5x = 8 & 1x


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

1+2+1=4 (141 2x)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Round 17 

4-5-4


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Day 20:





















2, 4, 3 = 9

Total: 180

Learned a lot. Got some things to work on...

Thanks again to all who organized & participated!

Steve


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Good shooting Steve


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Good shooting Steve


Thanks Joe.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

End 17. Shooting in between the rain drops . 4,4,5


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

2+3+2=7 (148 2x)


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

1+3+3=7(155 2x)
Sorry had to shoot back to back this morning going out of town tonight and won't be back until Monday.
Final score for me 155 2x I need to do a lot of work before I even think about hunting this fall with the longbow. Thanks to rick for setting this up and to joe and lancaster archery for the targets. Even though I didn't do very well I had a lot of fun. Thanks everyone and good shooting.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

End 18 

I am heading to airport this afternoon for work in Vegas 

I'll finish my last two ends beginning of week 

4-5-4


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

End 18. 5,4,4


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

mrjeffro said:


> End 18. 5,4,4
> 
> View attachment 2029042


 I think Mr Jeffro should get an award for most mileage from a target! There is not much left of it , that is for sure.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Corene1 said:


> I think Mr Jeffro should get an award for most mileage from a target! There is not much left of it , that is for sure.


He also shoots it with his shotgun


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Lol


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

2 rounds left. Time to shoot broadheads 







one arrow at a time







5,5,4







C`mon Joe. You game


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

JParanee said:


> He also shoots it with his shotgun


 That is too funny , I just about choked laughing so hard!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

OK Folks, the rules stated you had to have your round completed & your total score posted on 8/31

BUT

since this is a holiday weekend, we are going to let it run until 9/2

*You need to have your running totals posted by the end of the day 9/2*

Here is the format I would like for you to use:

*end 1 - 2, 5, 4 = 11/0X
end 2 - 5, 5X, 5 = 15/1X
end 3 - 4, 5X, 5X = 14/2X
end 4 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end 5 - 5X, 5X, 4 = 14/2X
end 6 - 5, 5X, 5X = 15/2X
end 7 - 5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X
end 8 - 4, 5X, 5 = 14/1X
end 9 - 5, 5X, 4 = 14/1X
end10 - 4, 5X, 4 = 13/1X

Total at the half = 137/13X
````````````````````````````````````````
end 11 - 5, 4, 4 = 13/0
end 12 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end 13 - 5, 5X, 5X = 15/2X
end 14 - 5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X
end 15 - 4, 5X, 5 = 14/1X
end 16 - 5, 5X, 5 = 15/1X
end 17 - 4, 5, 5X = 14/1X
end 18 - 5x, 4, 4 = 13/1X
end 19 - 5, 5X, 4 = 14/1x
end 20 - 5X, 5X, 5X = 15/3X

Total second half = 140/13X
````````````````````````````````````````
Grand Total = 277/26X*

*Winner will be officially announced on 9/3*

Rick


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

end 1 - 5, 4, 4 = 13/0X
end 2 - 3, 4, 5 = 12/1X
end 3 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end 4 - 4, 3, 3 = 10/0X
end 5 - 4, 4, 3 = 11/0X
end 6 - 5, 4, 4 = 13/0X
end 7 - 3, 4, 5 = 12/0X
end 8 - 3, 4, 5 = 12/0X
end 9 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end10 - 3, 4, 3 = 10/0X

Total at the half = 117/1X
`````````````````````````````` ``````````
end 11 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end 12 - 3, 4, 5 = 12/0X
end 13 - 4, 3, 5 = 12/0X
end 14 - 4, 3, 5 = 12/0X
end 15 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end 16 - 4, 4, 5 = 13/0X
end 17 - 5, 3, 4 = 12/0X
end 18 - 4, 4, 4 = 12/0X
end 19 - 3, 5X, 5 = 13/1x
end 20 - 4, 4, 5 = 13/0X

Total second half = 123/1X
`````````````````````````````` ``````````
Grand Total = 240/2X

Odd, I got a lower score. I must of messed up somewhere when I was posting my scores day-by-day. 240 is right though, I went over it twice. Oh well, I'll take it! Was good practice and got me shooting everyday  Thanks.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

final round. Still have to figure out and post totals







the broadhead blade cut the 5 ring but I guess that doesnt count 







5,4,4 . This was great practice for hunting season. Thanks Rick for setting it up.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

End 1 : 4 4 5x ----13/1x
End 2 : 5 5x 3 ----13/0x
End 3 : 4 4 4 ---- 12/0x
End 4 : 4 5 4 -----13/0x
End 5 : 4 4 4. -----12/0x
End 6 : 5 5 4 ------14/0x
End 7 : 5 5 3 ------13/0x
End 8 : 4 5 4 ------13/0x
End 9 : 4 4 4 ------12/0x
End 10 : 5x 5x 4 ---14/2x

First half total 129/ 5x
........................................................................
........................................................................

End 11 : 4 4 4 -----12/0x
End 12 : 4 5 5 -----14/0x
End 13 : 4 3 4 -----11/0x
End 14 : 4 4 4 -----12/0x
End 15 : 5 5 4 -----14/0x
End 16 : 5x 5x 5 ---15/2x
End 17 : 4 4 5 ----- 13/0x
End 18 : 5 4 4 ----- 13/0x
End 19 : 5 5 4 ----- 14/0x 
End 20 : 5 4 4 ----- 13/0x 

Total second half 131/ 2x

--------------------------------------------------------

Total 260 / 7x


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

End1 :5x-4-4---13--1x
End2 :4-4-5x---13--1x
End3 :4-5-5x---14--1x
End4 :4-5-5----14--0x
End5 :5-5-5x---15--1x
End6 :4-4-4----12--0x
End7 :5-5-5----15--0x
End8 :5-4-5x---14--1x
End9 :4-5-5x---14--1x
End10:5-5-5----15--0x

First half total--139--5x
-------------------------------------------------------------

second half

End11 :4-5-5---14--0x
End12 :4-5-5---14--0x
End13 :5-5-5---15--0x
End14 :3-5-5---13--0x
End15 :5x-5-5x-15--2x
End16 :4-5-5---14--0x
End17 :4-5-5x--14--1x
End18 :5-5-5x--15--1x
End19 :5-4-5x--14--1x
End20 :4-5-5x--14--1x

second half total--142--6x

Grand total 281 --- 11x

Thanks everyone for letting me play I had a great time and learned a bunch!


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Corene1: :77: <--about sums it up! haha Killer score


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Not too proud of it - but here goes:

end 1 - 3, 3, 3 = 9
end 2 - 3, 4, 2 = 9
end 3 - 3, 4, 2 = 9
end 4 - 4, 3, 4 = 10
end 5 - 4, 5, 1 = 10
end 6 - 2, 3, 3 = 8
end 7 - 2, 3, 4 = 9
end 8 - 4, 3, 4 = 11
end 9 - 5X, 4, 2 = 11/1X
end10 - 5X, 2, 2 = 9/1X

Total at the half = 95/2X
`````````````````````````````` ``````````
end 11 - 2, 2, 4 = 8
end 12 - 3, 3, 4 = 10
end 13 - 5, 5, 3 = 13
end 14 - 3, 2, 2 = 7
end 15 - 1, 2, 1 = 4
end 16 - 2, 0, 5 = 7
end 17 - 4, 4, 4 = 12
end 18 - 2, 2, 3 = 7
end 19 - 1, 2, 5X = 8/1x
end 20 - 2, 4, 3 = 9

Total second half = 85/1X
`````````````````````````````` ``````````
Grand Total = 180/3X


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stub said:


> Corene1: :77: <--about sums it up! haha Killer score


 That is pretty funny, and thank you for the compliment. I have shot paper for a lot of years but I did my first 1 arrow unmarked 3 D tournament a couple of months ago and dropped 23 out of 82 arrows. 1 arrow unmarked is a real world hunting format and amazingly difficult for me. Something I am trying to learn how to do. Had a gentleman there asking me if I wanted him to spot my arrow, I told him no , If I hear a thump I am happy if I hear a crash I am sad, but I had a really fun time.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Corene, I'm with Stub on this one. :77:
Impressive shooting for sure. :thumb:

To those of you who think you didn't do well - I disagree.
This exercise gave no one the luxury of brushing off any of life's annoyances, or a chance to warm up before shooting.
It is difficult to focus under such circumstances. 
That is what it is all about. You can't improve unless you shoot with a goal.
Hanging it all out there for everyone to see while you are doing it is commendable to say the least.
I have been impressed with everyone's shooting,
and how it seems everyone improved through the process. :thumb:

This has been a very enjoyable & entertaining event. Many thanks to all those who have participated. 

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I just got in from Vegas 

Just walked in the door 

I got 2 rounds to go 

I'll get them done


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Round 19

4-4-4


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay to get it done I doubled up 

I waited a bit and shot my last round its hot and its gonna rain 

I am not in contention so I figured it would not matter 

Here we go 

Round 20 

4-5-4










End 1) 4-5-4= 13
End 2) 4-4-4= 12
End 3) 4-4-3= 11
End 4) 5-4-3= 11
End 5) 5-5-5= 15
End 6) 5-4-3= 12
End 7) 5-5-4= 13
End 8) 4-3-4= 11
End 9) 4-3-3= 10
End 10) 3-5-5= 13 

Total 121 

End 11) 5-4-4= 13
End 12) 4-5-5= 14
End 13) 5-4-4= 13
End 14) 3-5-5= 13
End 15) 3-5-4= 12
End 16) 3-3-4= 10 
End 17) 4-5-4= 13
End 18) 4-5-4= 13
End 19) 4-4-4= 12
End 20) 4-5-4= 13

Total 126 

Final Total 247 5 X


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats Jeff ya beat me 

Good shooting to all and Corene a special congrats 

Great shooting


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

You taught me well Buddy.  . Great shooting everyone. I think we know who the unofficial winner is. Congrats Corene. Awesome shooting


----------

